# Where does everyone get their 5 gal. buckets?



## imager777 (May 24, 2008)

I have a few.  Some are from laundry detergent I used to get from Sams Club, and a few from some construction workers that were using them to move dirt (Old paint containers.)  Now we have liquid detergent with a smaller easy despense nozzel.  I'd really like to get a few more for my plants.  These things are the best grow containers I've found and they'll take my plants through a whole grow cycle with no root problems.  It's not important enough for me to go out and actually purchase them from a manufacturer; or even buy multiple gallons of paint/detergent just to empty out and grow a plant in.  It is important enough to find other sources of these miracle grow containers (Pun not originally intended.)  So, if anyone knows of anywhere to get five gallon containers besides detergent and paint; I'm all ears.  I already checked the construction sites around here.


----------



## mojosat (May 24, 2008)

I buy the 5 gallon buckets from Home Depot and drill holes for drainage. They are sturdy, durable, have a handle for easy moving, and only cost like 3 bucks a piece.


----------



## imager777 (May 25, 2008)

Sweet!! I didn't realize they carried just the empty containers.  I can splurge a ten spot on some good planters.  I'm going to figure out how this "thanking" thing works on the forum, and thank you.

Oh, and thanks!


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

Home Depot, Lowes, or Ace Hardware. 

Better to use square buckets than round because square you can put them right next to each other without losing valuable grow space.


----------



## camcam (May 25, 2008)

I use 3 gal buckets from B&Q, £1 each.


----------



## camcam (May 25, 2008)

pothead said:
			
		

> Home Depot, Lowes, or Ace Hardware.
> 
> Better to use square buckets than round because square you can put them right next to each other without losing valuable grow space.


 
Thats a good idea, I never thought of that, cheers....


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 25, 2008)

The only thing is, with a round bucket the stem is always an equal distance from the edge of the container, so all roots have an equal amount of area to branch out to. With a square bucket, the corners are farther from the middle than the sides.


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> The only thing is, with a round bucket the stem is always an equal distance from the edge of the container, so all roots have an equal amount of area to branch out to. With a square bucket, the corners are farther from the middle than the sides.



Highly doubt that the roots will bunch up in the corners. Also, the medium absorbs water and releases it when the pump is off so all of the roots are getting plenty of water and air. Good point though.


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2008)

pothead said:
			
		

> Home Depot, Lowes, or Ace Hardware.
> 
> Better to use square buckets than round because square you can put them right next to each other without losing valuable grow space.


square containers are not only more effecient with floor space, but contain more volume. More volume = more root space. More root space = bigger plants. Bigger plants = more yeild ... 

   Check fast food joints for buckets. When my buddy xhanges oil in his loader, backhoe and dump truck, he gives me 5-6 buckets every time. Clean 'em up w/ gasoline, then soap/bleach water.


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 25, 2008)

You can get them at most Walmarts, Home Depot, Lowes and Menards.  Average price $5.


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

Most hardware stores will also carry them. I usually buy them from small hardware stores and they are really cheap. I would go with the square ones also. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The New Girl (May 25, 2008)

If your buckets are round it's easier to turn them if they are close to each other, just a thought


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> If your buckets are round it's easier to turn them if they are close to each other, just a thought


 
In my entire growing career, I've never had a problem with turning my square buckets. 

Easy to turn or not, square buckets are better ...

Not to totally shut down your statement...


----------



## GeezerBudd (May 25, 2008)

Might try a bakery-I use them for brewing beer too, and thats where I get.If what was in the bucket is safe for human consumption, it does'nt have to be cleaned up so much-gas is expensive!!
Gb


----------



## newgreenthumb (May 25, 2008)

Menards has 5 gallon buckets for $2.99 I hope this helps if there is a Menards local.  Here is the url: http://menards.inserts2online.com/customer_Frame.jsp?drpStoreID=1 :farm:


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 25, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> square containers are not only more effecient with floor space, but contain more volume. More volume = more root space. More root space = bigger plants. Bigger plants = more yeild ...
> 
> Check fast food joints for buckets. When my buddy xhanges oil in his loader, backhoe and dump truck, he gives me 5-6 buckets every time. Clean 'em up w/ gasoline, then soap/bleach water.


I thought 5 gallons was 5 gallons regardless of the shape of the container?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 25, 2008)

finding black 5gallon bucket is the hard part


----------



## imager777 (May 25, 2008)

Why would you want them to be black?

Oh, and I've never heard of Menards before.  I'll assume it's a store that's not local to me.  There's a Lowes and Home Depot around here though.  I've never seen square 5 gallon buckets before, but I'll get them if they're available.  Sometime after my next big harvest, I'll start replacing obsolete planters with fresh new five gallon jobbies 

Thanks for all the help so far everyone.  I'd have never realized I could just go to the local hardware store for these things otherwise.  It's strange that I've never seen them at any of these places before.  It's probably just that I wasn't specifically looking for them.


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> I thought 5 gallons was 5 gallons regardless of the shape of the container?


Where did I say 5 gallons?..
  I don't know 'what' their liquid capacity is. 

imager.. black will absorb and transfr more heat to your rootzone.(they may over heat outdoors)  Most of mine are white, a few blue. As long as they are "opaque" you should be good.


----------



## massproducer (May 25, 2008)

I always buy white buckets and then wrap them in panda film white side out, I get the buckets from a painter that cleans them for me.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 25, 2008)

square containers are not only more effecient with floor space, but contain more volume. More volume

yeh hick sort ya sums out man

rofl

and illusionalfate

The only thing is, with a round bucket the stem is always an equal distance from the edge of the container, so all roots have an equal amount of area to branch out to. With a square bucket, the corners are farther from the middle than the sides.

above is true but whats this got to do with anything btw.

roflmao

pkj

pkj


----------



## pothead (May 25, 2008)

HAHA guess what I just found in my neighbor's recycle bin? 2 cat litter buckets...Guess what? They're white, durable, square, and FREE =)))) 

Hehe ok so off I go...:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## SativaWeed (May 25, 2008)

Doughnut shops and cake decorating shops, usually a buck and sometimes free, with lids. Smell like frosting goodness....mmmmmm


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 26, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Where did I say 5 gallons?..
> I don't know 'what' their liquid capacity is.


Volume and size in gallons are both a measure of total space in the container.

5 US gallons = .668 cubic feet (volume)

So that would mean both containers contain the exact same amount of room for growth.


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2008)

> So that would mean both containers contain the exact same amount of room for growth.


...
...*"IF"*.. they are 5 gallon. Nobody has said that "one 5 gallons is more than another 5 gallons"..a gallon IS a gallon, a cubic foot is a cubic foot...
 I have found 3 different sized buckets that I use. I am not sure of the "volume" or the "size in gallons"
...What I was/am saying, is a 10" sq pot _holds more volume_ than a 10" round pot of equal height. Thus, making them 'more efficient' and yielding more volume for root space  per given area.
..._e.g._... A 3'x3' area will accomodate 9, 12x12x12 sq pots/containers/buckets, which will contain significantly more volume of medium, than 9, 12x12x12 _round_ pots/containers/buckets .  
...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 26, 2008)

i used to throw em away everyday when i worked at burger king.we got our pickles in em.(go ask for them early,like around 7,b-4 they have to prep em (put em in plastic tubs)also,menards arent in every state/country.theyre just like lowes and homedepot,i just think for the most part,theyre a lil cheaper.
if you have a local place where everybody drops off their recycling,you can always find em in the plastic bin,expeccially the square ones that the cat litter comes in.-peace


----------



## MysticWolf (Apr 4, 2009)

Hum buying buckets ...collecting them ...finding friends of friends that sounds like hard work to me.

Why not do it the easy way and get them free too freecycle...com then put up an ad for 5 gallon buckets wanted or square cat litter buckets wanted then just when your there pick them up.

Plus it is free and saves the planet 
though it is just a thought and my 2 cents.

MW


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 4, 2009)

imager777 said:
			
		

> Why would you want them to be black?
> 
> I asked the same question--why would you paint the white buckets white?  If they are white the lite can shine through and give you root rot or algae or something.  I was also told it was more of a hydro problem than a soil-grow problem.  I had buckets from various sources and painted the blue and black ones but not the white ones.  I hope I'm cool that way--this is my first indoor grow.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone else notice that home depot's buckets went down? there are 2 home depots within 8miles of me. one still has the buckets at 4.85 or w/e but the other is down to 2.75!!!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 4, 2009)

i get mine free from painters
they throw them away so i snagem when i can


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 4, 2009)

my ice melt comes in them there 6 gal  i just pull the bag of salt out of them wala a brand new clean 6 gal bucket for free i got like 30 if any 1 needs some LMAO


----------



## Old Bud (Apr 5, 2009)

I use Kitty Litter buckets which I paint black. They are 4 US gallons (16 litres)


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 5, 2009)

Walmart has black ones sometimes.  I got mine from Home depot, warapped them in duct tape and them spray painted them black (taking no chances)  The hydro store was asking 7.89 a bucket for black ones!!


----------



## The New Girl (Apr 7, 2009)

pothead said:
			
		

> In my entire growing career, I've never had a problem with turning my square buckets.
> 
> Easy to turn or not, square buckets are better ...
> 
> Not to totally shut down your statement...



Hey guys, old thread but new info!
   Last year I said get the round ones because they are easier to turn, yes still stick by it, but should have said why. If you grow hydro as i do in a tight space you have to lift a square bucket to turn it if all the buckets are close or touching, and only in 90,180,270 degree turns - ask anyone with a waterfarm. A round one will turn in place. I have a drip system with bucket drainage into a big square tub that drains back to the res so water lines aren't a problem on turning. 
   The square and round thing is a bit crazy, buy the size you need, if size is equal - shape has no bearing except as mentioned above.
   Also if you are growing hydro you need dark buckets so that the light doesn't get to the water to prevent algae growth. If you grow in dirt and have plenty of space then this doesn't matter. Regardless the link below is the best and cheapest place I have found for buckets of all sizes and shapes and they have black in 1, 2, and 5 gallon sizes. Good luck. 


hxxp://www.usplastic.com/catalog/category.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=20327&Page=1


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 7, 2009)

A lot of sandwich shops have five gallon buckets of pickles and they usually throw them out when done with them.  

yesterday i saw about ten five gallon buckets beside the dumpster at the store across the street.  I saw them from my window and when i went to grab them they were gone.  i am still pissed off about it.  If you go to home depot I think they are about five dollars.  i would have saved $50 but i was a little to slow.  I am soooooooooooooooo mad at myself!!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be getting some square ones-Buddy has two cats-lol

Gb


----------



## rasta (Apr 8, 2009)

18 qt cleaning buckets,,,(4gals)from the dollar store ,,,only a buck,,,plr


----------



## IRISH (Apr 8, 2009)

for all you horse lovers, our horse treats come in square 5 gallon buckets. among many different types of feed, and grass mixes, at our local feed mill...bb...


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Apr 9, 2009)

the home depot has the cheapest buckets


----------

